# Day Care Today - cute pics



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola and Nina's day care is amazing! They had coats on the dogs today and the big fire lit... Looks fab! I wanna go to day care!










See Lola over at the side and Nina's bum in the background! 


















Look at those doggies.. Was a busy day today!










I can't say enough good this about this day care! The girls love it and it's such a relaxed atmosphere. All the dogs and owners are lovely!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - I was admiring the pictures and was looking at the picture where nina is looking at the camera, I thought "oh I like that dog, it looks lovely" and it's NINA! She growing up lovely Ruth.
And Lola looks non fussed that her bum is been sniffed for the camera 
Your doggy day care does look fabulous x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like fun.
Although I may be a bit biased, your two girls are definitely the picks of the pack


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - I was admiring the pictures and was looking at the picture where nina is looking at the camera, I thought "oh I like that dog, it looks lovely" and it's NINA! She growing up lovely Ruth.
> And Lola looks non fussed that her bum is been sniffed for the camera
> Your doggy day care does look fabulous x


Oh I didn't notice that boy sniffing Lola's bum! How rude


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nina is always smiling. I love that she does her own thing. Willow is glued to Jake. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Looks like fun.
> Although I may be a bit biased, your two girls are definitely the picks of the pack


Marzi.. They adore it so much! 

This is a pic of Lola waiting on her chauffeur this morning... As soon as I tell her in the morning that she's going to day care, she assumes this position and waits patiently! She is human really...no doubt about it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is always smiling. I love that she does her own thing. Willow is glued to Jake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


They do have their own friends.. This is Nina with her best buddy! Izzy used to be Lola's best buddy but izzy has really taken to Nina - the size difference in hilarious but Izzy really loves Nina and Nina loves her too! It's sweet! Lola goes her own way and hangs out with Roxie and Christopher!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Aww so many lovely doggies.

I love how dogs have their own friends!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Aww so many lovely doggies.
> 
> I love how dogs have their own friends!


They form packs in daycare.. It's really amazing to watch!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The pic of nina and the Dalmatian is really cute - ones Lola not get jealous?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> The pic of nina and the Dalmatian is really cute - ones Lola not get jealous?


No Lola's a bit aloof! She just lets it wash over her!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

In that last picture is that bigger dog on the left wearing a coat or is it just his markings?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> In that last picture is that bigger dog on the left wearing a coat or is it just his markings?


Ha we'll spotted - I think it's his markings, but does look like a coat x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely photo's, I love the look of your daycare, shame we don't have something similar local, we have one or two who care at their homes but not that close, wasn't sure about one but still got another to check. There is another place that some people like others not so much where they usually have 20 plus dogs out together, but it doesn't look as clean as this (think more barn/wearhouse) plus the outside area is usually muddy so I'd hate to think of the state of Dudley after a day there! The dogs in your photo's look so well cared for, its lovely.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I love that Lola knows what 'day care' means and wait at the window- so cute!!!

I'm loving my week off work this week - so many Tilly cuddles  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely photo's, I love the look of your daycare, shame we don't have something similar local, we have one or two who care at their homes but not that close, wasn't sure about one but still got another to check. There is another place that some people like others not so much where they usually have 20 plus dogs out together, but it doesn't look as clean as this (think more barn/wearhouse) plus the outside area is usually muddy so I'd hate to think of the state of Dudley after a day there! The dogs in your photo's look so well cared for, its lovely.


This is actually a house with a huge extension and court yard! The dogs get treated like family and are totally spoiled rotten with forest, park or beach walks during the day! The dogs even have their own kitchen area for lunch and snack time! After 6 when daycare is over the dogs who are boarding get run of the house and chill out in the evenings with the owners! Lola has been known to sleep with the owners dog in the evenings.. Sharing a bed!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottie, is your school not in Leics? we had our half term last week and I thought the whole county did (I know most of the country is this week).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pictures they look like they love it there! Seems like a great place Love Nina perched up on the arm of the couch and Lola is so cute waiting for her ride


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> In that last picture is that bigger dog on the left wearing a coat or is it just his markings?


That's his markings!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hard to tell on a small screen!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Lottie, is your school not in Leics? we had our half term last week and I thought the whole county did (I know most of the country is this week).


No I teach in Warwickshire (Nuneaton) so I'm off this week. My OH works at Leicester college so he was off last week - very anti social for us, but Tilly has been loving the lie-ins!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Great pictures they look like they love it there! Seems like a great place Love Nina perched up on the arm of the couch and Lola is so cute waiting for her ride


Thanks! I love them!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What a fabulous day care!!! I want to go to!! Great little jackets and a lovely warm fire awwww and Nina looks a bit like my Seymour from some angles! They're both beautiful! Thank you for sharing x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

for the money we pay for day care we get nothing like that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> for the money we pay for day care we get nothing like that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's truly amazing! I would love to run one!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That day care looks amazing; you are so lucky to have something like that close to you. A doggy 5* hotel.

In the two pictures of Lola by the window, that wasn't a bag of Christmas presents already wrapped was it? :behindsofa:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RangerC said:


> That day care looks amazing; you are so lucky to have something like that close to you. A doggy 5* hotel.
> 
> In the two pictures of Lola by the window, that wasn't a bag of Christmas presents already wrapped was it? :behindsofa:


Haha no way! I'm lastminute.com! Those are belated birthday gifts for a friend!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It's truly amazing! I would love to run one!


Me too!!! First I need a fenced in yard.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Haha no way! I'm lastminute.com! Those are belated birthday gifts for a friend!


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if dog day cares are open to people? I wouldn't mind curling up in front of that fire with a dog or two or three on my lap!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I wonder if dog day cares are open to people? I wouldn't mind curling up in front of that fire with a dog or two or three on my lap!


I got a text message the other day and the girls who run the day care were on the sofa having a cuppa with all the dogs around them and of course cuddle monster Nina was right up there as close as she could get!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now if I could find a day care like that we might actually leave Rufus and have a life!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what great pictures! 
They are so cute!!


----------

